
Open Source Nano Technology - kqr2
http://opensourcenano.net/
======
Kilimanjaro
Nanotech is the future, the distant future, but a very bright and interesting
time to live in.

Besides all the new nano-materials, I am interested in nano-food production.
Remember the food pills? something like that. World hunger would be over.

And before someone jumps in to say it would taste like plastic food, I say,
what would stop us from adding the best flavors in the world to the nano-
pills?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
After thought: If we can produce food in a factory from its basics atoms, like
we process gasoline today in refineries, I guess all farms in the world would
be useless so we could recover all that land for human living.

~~~
memetichazard
I'm sure there will always be people who distrust nanofood or otherwise are
willing to pay a premium for organically grown food.

------
ph0rque
Wow... this is something I would be _very_ interested in. Too bad the site has
very little content.

~~~
mhb
Engines of Creation:

<http://e-drexler.com/p/06/00/EOC_Cover.html>

~~~
ph0rque
Right... I meant participating in open-source work on nanotech.

------
BonoboBoner
Normally I hate linkspam, but if you are in any way interested in this
fascinating subject and you want to learn more about, you can visit
<http://www.nanopartikel.info> :)

------
lzimm
there was something similar to this for synthetic biology too, though it was
much further along with a complete sdk to do basic, ummm, synthesis? does
anyone know what it was?

regardless, this is dope.

~~~
streety
Possibly BioBricks and the parts registry:
<http://partsregistry.org/Main_Page>

Or iGEM: <http://2010.igem.org/Main_Page>

If neither of them perhaps DIYBio could point you in the right direction:
<http://diybio.org/>

~~~
lzimm
wow, thanks dude, diybio looks like an awesome little community, some
interesting looking projects too

~~~
streety
At the moment the focus seems to be mainly educational and artistic. It looks
like they're struggling getting more research type projects going but there is
certainly a lot of potential in the community which I hope will lead to good
things.

You may already be aware of it but if you're interested in biology/medicine
you might want to take a look at <http://hackermed.com/> as well which kyro is
trying to get going. Only just started so users and content are lacking but
again hopefully good things will come from it.

